

Is java copying something from the .NET world? - rohithr

I am basically a .net developer and i know most of the things in c# come from the java world.But i am a  huge fan of some of the latest developments in .net like Lambda expressions,LINQ,Extension methods etc.
But by seeing this http://cr.openjdk.java.net/~briangoetz/lambda/lambda-state-2.html ,i get the feeling that the trend is reversing.Or am i being obtuse?
======
michael_dorfman
I vote for "obtuse."

LINQ is something developed by Erik Meijer at Microsoft Research, and major
props to him for it.

Lambda expressions, on the other hand, are a core construct in functional
programming. It's great that Microsoft has been adding functional programming
features (such as Lambdas, and the F# language) into the .NET Framework-- but
if the Java world adds Lambdas, that doesn't mean they are copying Microsoft,
it just means that they are drawing on some of the same sources of inspiration
that Microsoft is.

~~~
rohithr
thanks a lot for the reply .In fact i did a google search for lambda
expressions.But most of the results i got are from a .net point of view.

